# Otto's conformation and breed?



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

hey there, who can do a critique on my boy otto? He's not actually mine, and I have to leave him next week  So if anyone could tell me what they think of my boy, I would appreciate it
Take a stab at his breed while you're at it, no one knows what it is.
http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee299/Kirsten591/Otto/?action=view&current=IMGP1777.jpg
http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee299/Kirsten591/Otto/?action=view&current=IMGP1768-1.jpg
http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee299/Kirsten591/Otto/?action=view&current=IMGP1775.jpg
The last one is just an artistic shot for kicks and giggles
Sorry they are not the best confo pics


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

qh maybe?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's got a saddlebred butt. As for the rest of him...hard to say. I'd guess a cross though.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's pretty cute...I say he's a QH cross of some sort.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

For some reason I'm thinking Morgan. Cute face.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too Abby... I don't think it is purebred..but then again...its almost impossible to tell for sure.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

morgan x saddlebred 

he's a cutie!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

is he gated or non gated?


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Makes me want to say Arab, but maybe a Saddlebred.
He looks like a cross, though!


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

he's non-gaited, and is German, if that helps (they're big on warmbloods here).
He's about 1 meter 60 (if anyone wants to translate that into hands, feel free)
I know the pics aren't the best, but I would appreciate a confo critique.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mm, I'm guessing you guys don't have a lot of saddlebreds there? Maybe some arab in him then.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

160cm - 15.3hh  just in case anyone was curious lol

he is very cute and i would guess morgan in there somewhere but im not familiar enough with saddlebreds to comment on that  whatever he is he has a lovely face


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Is he gaited? he looks QH-arabish to me.


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

thanks jazzyrider for the translation to hands...I'd better learn that, as I'm moving to the States...umm...next week :shock: 
and to the above poster (sry, forgot your name  ) as stated above he's non-gaited.
Anyone up for a critique?


----------



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like a mix of an arab and a morgan


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hes cute!

I think he looks like a morgan x saddlebred x qh lol! more morgan though to me at least


----------



## showjumpxo (Jul 13, 2008)

He looks like has some Morgan in him


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

my guess is qh X morgan . . . this is taylor and hes a qh X morgan









you see the resemblance


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have to disagree with Arab and Saddlebred. I would have to see him move. He looks Morgan, or Quarter cross with a more refined breed. I just don't see saddlebred though. He has pretty decent conformation, hard to tell with no view of his lower legs.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

He's pretty tall for an Arab...I'd say QH and Morgan


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

his eyes and his croup are why i voted saddlebred cross, lacey. 

but seeing as he lives in Europe, I'd lean more towards a morgan cross


----------

